# PfeilTasten



## Blatt (17. Juni 2006)

Hi, wie kann ein VB Programm auf PfeilTasten reagieren? . . Die haben doch keinen Ascii/Ansi Code ..


----------



## Shakie (17. Juni 2006)

Blatt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die haben doch keinen Ascii/Ansi Code ..


Was haben sie dann?
Wird eine Pfeiltaste gedrückt, so wird lediglich kein KeyPress-Ereignis ausgelöst, sondern das KeyDown bzw. KeyUp-Ereignis:

```
Private Sub Form_KeyDown(KeyCode As Integer, Shift As Integer)
If KeyCode = KeyCodeConstants.vbKeyUp Then
    'Pfeiltaste hoch!
End If
End Sub
```


----------



## Blatt (17. Juni 2006)

ahh cool danke ^^
wo stehen die denn alle?

 .. aber diese "KeyCodeConstants." scheint irrelevant zu sein ..


----------



## Shakie (17. Juni 2006)

KeyCodeConstants ist nur so lange irrelevant, bis es keine andere Konstante/Variable namens "vbKeyUp" gibt.


			
				Blatt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wo stehen die denn alle?


 Was meinst du? Meinst du die Tastenkonstanten? Die sind in der "KeyCodeConstants"-Auflistung drin. Einfach KeyCodeConstants schreiben, dann einen Punkt und IntelliSense sollte dir die Liste anzeigen. Oder im Objektkatalog (F2) danach suchen.


----------



## Blatt (18. Juni 2006)

Private Sub List1_Click()
Private Sub List1_KeyPress(KeyAscii As Integer)
If KeyCode = KeyCodeConstants.vbKeyW Then
List1.List = "W"
End Sub
End Sub


ähm so eine "verschachtelung" geht doch gar nich . .

Private Sub Form_KeyPress(KeyAscii As Integer)
If KeyAscii = Asc("W") Then
List1.List = "W"
End If
End Sub


----------

